# Who is going to the Running Bear???



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Me and another fellow archer plan on being there missed last years need to make it up this year


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry not this year going fishing


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be there with my father and son.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Tink and I are heading up for the weekend... yeehaw


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

6 of us heading up from Ottawa,gatineau never been, looks like a fun,challenging shoot


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Larry and I will be there.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Will have to pass this year, have fun!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

It just won't be the same without u moose


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Tinker, have a beer or two for me and don't forget to save one for Rick Marchand too!!!:cheers:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy cow ill drink a dozen for ya bud


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

good luck Tinker and Nuge, shoot'em in the soft spot:shade:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thx Butt I may have another doz for u

Ps you need to seriously think about this shoot for next year!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

What a great time!
Little bit of a shower Friday night and then nothing but beautiful weather.
Thanks to all involved for putting together such a memorable shoot.
Very well organized, peer grouped on the Sunday, challenging course and amazing dinner on Saturday night.
Nice to meet some new people and put some faces to names.
Looking forward to attending again next year.

By the way...whoever lost $10 and a d-loop in the camping area....I have it. LOL!!!
Team Tinker!!!

Some pictures...









Can you spot the deer?









Bonfire Saturday


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

i c the deer!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how many shooters they usually have like 145?????


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I think the attendance was a bit over a hundred Ted. Awesome weather and a blast as always


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

always a great shoot sorry I couldn`t make it maybe next year


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

A couple of pics from this past week end.

Great shooting with Francis and Tinker!

It was good to see friends and meet some new people!

Great week end!


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

ha! finally after two years of creeping, finally changed my name and password after losing it then.
Had a great time as always at the running bear. Garry just keeps on being a great sport, he wore the bonnett well.
Nuge had to sabotage my bow I beleive on Sunday so I would beat him...oh well maybe next year ;-)


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I had a blast at this shoot as usual
Thanks for posting the pics and the kind words jay
I had a good day for sure just wish the x wasn't moving so much lol


Already looking forward to nest year
Tink


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

JUH said:


> ha! finally after two years of creeping, finally changed my name and password after losing it then.
> Had a great time as always at the running bear. Garry just keeps on being a great sport, he wore the bonnett well.
> Nuge had to sabotage my bow I beleive on Sunday so I would beat him...oh well maybe next year ;-)




It was good shooting with you Rick... never a dull moment lol! Sucks about the breakdown though and I never had a doubt in my mind that you'd kick my tail that day


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Was talking to the girl from registration and was told 122 shooters in total.


----------

